# What is Vale Tudo



## MingTheMerciless (Aug 13, 2007)

I heard this name many time ... So what exactly is Vale Tudo , I heard that it is similar to BJJ ?


----------



## Blindside (Aug 13, 2007)

Vale tudo is Portugese for "anything goes."  Think of it as the predecessor to modern mixed martial arts, but with many less rules.

Lamont


----------



## Boomer (Aug 13, 2007)

Excellent definition, Blindside.
There was a kind of gentleman's agreement in the vale tudo matches, that "I won't if you won't" towards biting, eye gouges, and groin shots.  But they were never characterized as illegal techniques, just dirty ones.  This was more like "mixed martial arts" than anything.  What is defined today as MMA, I prefer to call "mixed martial sport".


----------



## Drac (Aug 13, 2007)

Blindside said:


> Vale tudo is Portugese for "anything goes." Think of it as the predecessor to modern mixed martial arts, but with many less rules.
> 
> Lamont


 
Thanks too..I have head SO MANY definitions of Vale Tudo...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 13, 2007)

Blindside said:


> Vale tudo is Portugese for "anything goes." Think of it as the predecessor to modern mixed martial arts, but with many less rules.
> 
> Lamont


 


Boomer said:


> Excellent definition, Blindside.
> There was a kind of gentleman's agreement in the vale tudo matches, that "I won't if you won't" towards biting, eye gouges, and groin shots. But they were never characterized as illegal techniques, just dirty ones. This was more like "mixed martial arts" than anything. What is defined today as MMA, I prefer to call "mixed martial sport".


 
Very well defined and explained by both Blindside and Boomer!


----------



## Odin (Aug 13, 2007)

Vale Tudo was also the name of the Show these fights were shown on.

It was still MMA they were doing.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 13, 2007)

Odin said:


> Vale Tudo was also the name of the Show these fights were shown on.
> 
> It was still MMA they were doing.


 
Odin is correct, it's a type of competition not a style. They fight MMa with rules that are agreed at the time.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 13, 2007)

Tez3 said:


> Odin is correct, it's a type of competition not a style. They fight MMa with rules that are agreed at the time.


 
Yes it is not a style just competition.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 13, 2007)

I think some like to say they fight Vale Tudo because it sounds more macho, most fighters say they do MMA but people who don't and like to pretend tell people they are cage fighters lol!


----------



## Odin (Aug 14, 2007)

Tez3 said:


> I think some like to say they fight Vale Tudo because it sounds more macho, most fighters say they do MMA but people who don't and like to pretend tell people they are cage fighters lol!


 

LOL so true!!!! hahahahah

I know a guy who has been down to London shootfighters twice and i have heard him in bars telling people he is a cage fighter.


----------

